# Salt Risen Bread recipe?



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone have a tried and true recipe for Salt Risen Bread? I found a few on the internet....but my goodness, they vary a lot. I don't have a clue what makes a good one.

I've got a request from a customer for it. He mentioned that it takes 2 days. (You make a starter of sorts one day, mix and bake bread the next). He also mentioned it smells strong when baking. Of course, the women in his family made it, so he doesn't know what was in it.

I would really like to surprise this customer with a treat from his past.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Recipe: No-Knead Bread 
Adapted from Jim Lahey, Sullivan Street Bakery
Time: About 1Â½ hours plus 14 to 20 hours&#8217; rising

3 cups all-purpose or bread flour, more for dusting
Â¼ teaspoon instant yeast
1Â¼ teaspoons salt
Cornmeal or wheat bran as needed.

1. In a large bowl combine flour, yeast and salt. Add 1 5/8 cups water, and stir until blended; dough will be shaggy and sticky. Cover bowl with plastic wrap. Let dough rest at least 12 hours, preferably about 18, at warm room temperature, about 70 degrees. 

2. Dough is ready when its surface is dotted with bubbles. Lightly flour a work surface and place dough on it; sprinkle it with a little more flour and fold it over on itself once or twice. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and let rest about 15 minutes. 

3. Using just enough flour to keep dough from sticking to work surface or to your fingers, gently and quickly shape dough into a ball. Generously coat a cotton towel (not terry cloth) with flour, wheat bran or cornmeal; put dough seam side down on towel and dust with more flour, bran or cornmeal. Cover with another cotton towel and let rise for about 2 hours. When it is ready, dough will be more than double in size and will not readily spring back when poked with a finger.

4. At least a half-hour before dough is ready, heat oven to 450 degrees. Put a 6- to 8-quart heavy covered pot (cast iron, enamel, Pyrex or ceramic) in oven as it heats. When dough is ready, carefully remove pot from oven. Slide your hand under towel and turn dough over into pot, seam side up; it may look like a mess, but that is O.K. Shake pan once or twice if dough is unevenly distributed; it will straighten out as it bakes. Cover with lid and bake 30 minutes, then remove lid and bake another 15 to 30 minutes, until loaf is beautifully browned. Cool on a rack.

Yield: One 1Â½-pound loaf.


----------



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

Joy of Cooking has a recipe involving potatoes but I've never tried it. It is a VERY stinky bread. We used to get it in TN when I was a kid. It took me years to try it as I was put off by the smell. When I finally tried it though, I loved it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have made salt rising bread brom a slurry using cornmeal and potatoes to start. The slurry had to sit for a couple of days in a warm spot to develop. It is a very dense bread that make smelling but so tasty toast. 
I love, love, love salt rising bread as I was raised on it. 
I do have a recipe I have used - The slurry has to be in a temperature of about 80-90 degress to be right- the first time I tried it, it took me three days to get the thing just right 
2 potatoes, thinly sliced
1 1/2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 tablespoons white corn meal
2 cups boiling water.
the day before baking, place ingredients in a quart jar, cover loosely and put in warm spot overnight.
the next day take 1 cup of the liquid under the foamy starter and 2 tablespoons sugar, a pinch of soda- add enough flour to make a paste- set aside in warm place until bubbly and double in size. Add 1/4 cup shortening, beating in well, and one teaspoon salt. Add enough flour a little at a time to make a stiff dough. Knead until similar to other breads. Put in greased bread pans, filing half full. Let rise til top of pans. Bake in 375 oven 40-45 minutes.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Salt-rising bread, the real stuff, does not have yeast in it. 

I've never made it myself, but have read about it off and on as it's an interesting form of bread making. Uses an entirely different microbe to leaven the dough than ordinary bread.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_rising_bread

http://mtriggs.wordpress.com/2007/10/16/salt-rising-bread-–/

http://www.theausteritykitchen.com/2009/04/clostridium-capers-wonders-of-salt.html

.....Alan.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'll try these out ....surely one of them will be what he remembers.


----------

